# 7th SFG(A): Jeffrey D. Kettle KIA Afghanistan



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 14, 2007)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, August 13, 2007) — An Army Special Forces Soldier died August 12 of wounds sustained when his High-Mobility Multipurpose Wheeled Vehicle struck an enemy Improvised Explosive Device northeast of Forward Operating Base Khogyani, Nangarhar Province, Afghanistan.

More...


----------



## 0699 (Aug 14, 2007)

Damn.

RIP Warrior.


----------



## AWP (Aug 14, 2007)

Blues Skies, Warrior.


----------



## elle (Aug 14, 2007)

Rest In Peace, prayers to his family.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 14, 2007)

RIP 1SG Kettle

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## nineteen-delta (Aug 14, 2007)

*RIP*

Kettle was born and raised in Texas City. He enlisted in the Army in November, 1993, and has been stationed at Fort Bragg, N.C.

His awards and decorations include the Bronze Star Medal, Army Commendation Medal, Army Achievement Medal, Joint Meritorious Unit Award, Valorous Unit Award, Expert Infantryman Badge, Parachutist Badge, Air Assault Badge, Ranger and Special Forces Tabs.

"Jeffrey Duane Kettle, my brother, my hero, joined the ranks of other heroes that have made the ultimate sacrifice for their country," Clay Kettle, a combat medic deployed to Iraq, said in an e-mail sent to friends. "My brother joined the Army about a year before I did 14 years ago. He wanted nothing more than to 'Be All He Could Be' for himself, his family and his country."

Kettle is survived by his wife, Brandi, and sons Jeffrey and Logan of Raeford, N.C.; parents Ronald and Cynthia of League City; and brothers Clay and Ryan Kettle.

Kettle's death brings to 88 the number of Houston area soldiers who have died since the start of military actions in Iraq and Afghanistan


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 14, 2007)

Rest in Peace 1SG Kettle, wind to thy wings.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 14, 2007)

RIP!


----------



## Jacobman (Aug 15, 2007)

RIP, thankyou Jeffrey D. Kettle for your services so that i and many others can have freedom, i swear to god that i will never take such a thing for granted again. I am finally beginning to see the true meaning of sacrifice.


----------

